# Installing Roland V-Studio 20 driver on Windows 10?



## couverdure (Jul 4, 2017)

My sister came back from Japan and got me a Roland Cakewalk V-Studio 20 guitar/vocal interface that's in a great condition for a very cheap price there. Now here's the problem: My computer is running on Windows 10 and its drivers aren't supported on that operating system, so I had to look up different methods to install them.

The first one I tried was this one that I found on YouTube.

I restarted the way the video showed me numerous times but I keep getting error messages whenever I try to open the converted setup file (I used the Windows 8.1 driver from the Roland website).

The second method is what I'm trying to do right now, but after I'm stuck with this message even after plugging it in.







Device Manager identified the VS-20 but it has no drivers found.






Can anyone give me advice on how to fix this problem? I tried following them but I still can't seem to get it work, otherwise it would be absolutely useless for me to own it.


----------

